# RS Pike 454 Coil U-turn: spring ?



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone use the RockShox Pike 454 coil U-turn fork? I'm 240 right now & I'm trying to figure out a 140mm fork for a build next year. Is the coil fairly stiff i.e. standing up, it won't mash down too much? granted by the time I get everything together, I'll have lost more weight (summer '10) but want to make sure it'll stand up if I gain weight back!



Thx!


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Coil will be too soft for you weight, especially if you plan to stand a mash a bit. Fortunately the dual air version or the revelation work well for us bigger guys.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Coil will be fine for you. I am about your size and run a 454 coil. They are stiff and very adjustable with the flood gate. If you do find it too soft with teh stock spring there are other spring weights that you can switch out to. They run about $40 each. I have thrown a lot at the Pike, from XC trails to Whistler and it is a very solid fork. I would even say it has been one of Rock Shox all time best forks.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I just came across the Revelation Team Air U-turn & think it might be best since I'd rather have air to save a bit of weight.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Hangtime, you are happy with the pike at 240lb with the stock spring? :skep:

I am always curious when heavy guys claim to ride the coil pikes with no problems. I tried to run Pike coil a couple of times. Even though I was closer to 225lb at the time both of mine had brake dive, bobbing, and would bottom out any time the tires got over a couple feet in the air. Only way to combat that was with more compression, but the ride quality would suffer. Both of mine were swapped to the X-firm spring kit. For me the air spring just works better.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I use a coil Pike (1st or 2nd year of manufacture) on a 4" travel FS set to about 120mm. I weigh 280 lbs with stuff. It has been one of the best forks I have used. Use is mainly crosscountry, with an occasional drop up to 2 feet. Only bottom out occasionally. I have an xfirm spring, and set the controls emphasizing medium to large drops. I think I like my forks less plush on the small bumps than most.

I guess it depends on what kind of riding. Seems most big riders (and some smaller riders?) don't find it good for a lot of jumping, air, etc. For me, it is a great rocky trail basher.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

The Coil Pike w/X-Firm spring would probably work for me as my local trails only have a few drops & most of those you can just lean back to ride down rather than leaving the ground (usually there's one drop then less than a bike length away, another). Most of the trails only have sections of rough areas so I don't need a lot of plushness & I want to be able to standup to mash occasionally. Plus if I can save weight here & there, that's a good thing but not super important (heavy steel hardtail is what I'll be getting).

Now I'm looking at replacing my front hub for 15mm QR for a Fox fork. I know it's only 3 travel settings but jus turning a knob is easier on the fly & 120mm would work for local trails & 140mm elsewhere.

Lots of decisions are going into trying to get my first build as right as possible!


----------



## El_Bendejo (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry for dredging up an old topic, but I wanted to add my 2c. At 225lbs, the stock coil would bottom out w/ ease. I put on the x-Firm and now have a fork that doesn't use the last 20 mm of travel. The fork bucked me off while rolling a 2 footer (waay behind the seat so you could say it was operator error too). Dialed up the rebound (slowed it down, above and beyond RS recommendation) and the fork is OK. 

point being, i don't think its the optimal fork for a clyde. As another poster said, air may be the best option.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

The Pike's damper really lacks any control for agressive riding - no bottom out control. I weigh 210 and can bottom an X-firm but the spring is too stiff for anything but hucks / drops. I now run a firm for small bump compliance but it bottoms off 2' drops. I tried the Dual Air for a season and didn't like the maintenance required to keep the air seperated between the chamber's.


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

hey guys, I'm 215 lb and wanted to know if I should run the firm or x-firm spring in the pike? I don't do drops over 2ft.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

